# Tropic Shores - Daytona Beach



## riverdees05 (Feb 22, 2015)

I put on hold a two bedroom unit at Tropic Shores - Daytona Beach for the middle of March, 2016.  Read the reviews and looks good.  The only question I have is how is Spring Break in Daytona Beach these days?  We will have our 13 year old grand daughter with us and we are in our upper 60s.  

What do you think?  Any recommendations?  Keep it or throw it back?


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 24, 2015)

riverdees05 said:


> I put on hold a two bedroom unit at Tropic Shores - Daytona Beach for the middle of March, 2016.  Read the reviews and looks good.  The only question I have is how is Spring Break in Daytona Beach these days?  We will have our 13 year old grand daughter with us and we are in our upper 60s.
> 
> What do you think?  Any recommendations?  Keep it or throw it back?



Sorry for the late response, did you keep the reservation?


----------



## riverdees05 (May 9, 2015)

No didn't keep it, but did keep one for after Christmas.  Any and all suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## silentg (May 9, 2015)

You will have a better time after Christmas. Spring Break is not the time to take a 13 year old to Daytona. We stayed n Daytona in January years ago, had a wonderful time, went for a weekend in March with friends and did not enjoy it as much. Unless you like loud music and motorcycles ( which we don't) then Christmas season will be better.
JMHO
TerryC


----------



## riverdees05 (May 12, 2015)

Thanks, we are looking forward to it.


----------



## silentg (May 16, 2015)

We enjoyed a Hawaiian Christmas Luau years ago with our kids in the Daytona area. Don't remember where it was, in one of the hotels there. It was cute, your 13 year old might enjoy it, if they still have it. I remember a hula dancing Santa?  My kids are in their 30's now so it has been a long time, funny thing one of them always mentions it around Christmas and brings back a fun memory!


----------



## csxjohn (May 16, 2015)

Could this be the show?

http://myohanaluau.com/


----------

